# Caution! : Old Stuff **** Thread



## B4T

Where do you find "****" in bending pipe :blink:


----------



## Shado

My 1st employer had one of those EMT indenters.....let me play with it once....very cool


----------



## drsparky

What is a conduit indenter?


----------



## MDShunk

drsparky said:


> What is a conduit indenter?


Briegel Method indentor. Took special fittings that were smooth. You indented a "dot" on each side to essentially crimp the fittings onto the pipe.


----------



## drsparky

I may have seen those on old tear outs, thanks.


----------



## BuzzKill

Black4Truck said:


> Where do you find "****" in bending pipe :blink:


 think about it:
anything electrical excites him and this old stuff too, so it's old ****.

that thing looks like an inverted hickey.


----------



## B4T

BuzzKill said:


> think about it:
> anything electrical excites him and this old stuff too, so it's old ****.
> 
> that thing looks like an inverted hickey.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

MDShunk said:


> Briegel Method indentor. Took special fittings that were smooth. You indented a "dot" on each side to essentially crimp the fittings onto the pipe.


And they're one-shot deals, too. Once crimped, they cannot be undone.... you have to cut it out just like a glued PVC fitting.


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


> And they're one-shot deals, too. Once crimped, they cannot be undone.... you have to cut it out just like a glued PVC fitting.



Thanks Tool. Crimping usually implies irreversibility. 

Where would we be without you?


----------



## 480sparky

Peter D said:


> Thanks Tool. Crimping usually implies irreversibility. ......


A true hack can easily defeat irreversability, though.




Peter D said:


> .......Where would we be without you?


 
Out working and making money instead of lurking on internet forums?


----------



## 220/221

> And they're one-shot deals, too. Once crimped, they cannot be undone


In my experience, they can usually be taken apart with two pairs of channelocks and some porperly applied twitsting/pressure.

I have some of those fuse clip thingys. I had no idea what they were until I saw them on the internets.


----------



## 480sparky

220/221 said:


> In my experience, they can usually be taken apart with two pairs of channelocks and some porperly applied twitsting/pressure.............


So Black4Truck resuses all he finds? :laughing: I hear tell he's real good with two pair of channies.:whistling2:


----------



## Grimlock

Its amazing manufacturers have been making tubing cutters for that long and still haven’t gotten it right.

(GreenLee crap-o cutter)


----------



## JoeKP

480sparky said:


> *Not only can you splice in a condulet, you can install devices as well!*


i want some, do you think the come in GFI, or TR outlet?


----------



## rdr

480sparky said:


> So Black4Truck resuses all he finds? :laughing: I hear tell he's real good with two pair of channies.:whistling2:


Apparently he's not good enough.
We did see the same scotchkote can, right? :laughing:


----------



## B4T

480sparky said:


> So Black4Truck resuses all he finds? :laughing: I hear tell he's real good with two pair of channies.:whistling2:


:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## SparkYZ

Grimlock said:


> Its amazing manufacturers have been making tubing cutters for that long and still haven’t gotten it right.
> 
> (GreenLee crap-o cutter)


I have a Klein version of that tool, and it works great for me. I havent had any problems with it..If you go too deep with it it will leave a sharp lip on the inside of the conduit, but if you know what you're doing you're good. Many times I've had to cut apart a pipe and didnt want to destroy the wire in it.


----------



## Bob Badger

We can still buy fuse clips.


----------



## 480sparky

Bob Badger said:


> We can still buy fuse clips.


 
So what?


----------



## MDShunk

I have a couple 1/2 and 3/4 Briegel method crimpers with spare new dies I'll sell if someone is interested in them.


----------



## Bob Badger

480sparky said:


> So what?



So you are still fat, ugly and old. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

Bob Badger said:


> So you are still fat, ugly and old. :laughing:


Flattery will get you nowhere.


----------



## goose134

God, that bender looks like a hoot to use. I have an old book that explains how to bend big pipe with block and tackle. Basically takes a team of mules and 10 stout men to tug on it to get your 90.



This may be a Chicago thing ( and I can't cite a reference) but I believe that it is illegal to cut conduit with a pipe cutter. Maybe I'm imagining.


----------



## JayH

Article 358 makes no mention of how EMT is to be cut.


----------



## MDShunk

goose134 said:


> This may be a Chicago thing ( and I can't cite a reference) but I believe that it is illegal to cut conduit with a pipe cutter. Maybe I'm imagining.


Unless you're using a power threader with the built-in reamer, I think it's just silly to cut conduit with a parting type tools. The deburring operation takes more time than you saved by not using a hacksaw or portaband. The plumber's tool rolls quite a burr inside.


----------



## crazymurph

MDShunk said:


> Unless you're using a power threader with the built-in reamer, I think it's just silly to cut conduit with a parting type tools. The deburring operation takes more time than you saved by not using a hacksaw or portaband. The plumber's tool rolls quite a burr inside.


The trick is to cut part way and then "break" the conduit. If done right the inside is clean. For shorter pieces you can use your bender to break the conduit. I still prefer using a hacksaw.


----------



## Sco

That bender at the beginning of the thread is used today to bend rigid and imc. Around here they are called hickey benders. Been using them my entire 20+ year career. Its a good tool.


----------



## nolabama

MDShunk said:


> Briegel Method indentor. Took special fittings that were smooth. You indented a "dot" on each side to essentially crimp the fittings onto the pipe.


and a bit of a pain in the arse to demo


----------



## SparkYZ

crazymurph said:


> The trick is to cut part way and then "break" the conduit. If done right the inside is clean. For shorter pieces you can use your bender to break the conduit. I still prefer using a hacksaw.



Only a ****** would use the cutter when they have a perfectly good sawzall by their side.

I'm taking about using the pipe cutter when you're trying to trim and re-route a conduit and not destroy the wire inside.


----------



## Rudeboy

Gayest thread ever.


----------



## Bob Badger

Rudeboy said:


> Gayest thread ever.


No, there have been much gayer threads. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

Rudeboy said:


> Gayest thread ever.


And it took you _how long_ to figure this out?


----------



## BuzzKill

480sparky said:


> And it took you _how long_ to figure this out?


 these kids today, huh?:no:


----------



## cdnelectrician

lol I just love it when I would go into a plant and I would see a few fusible disconnects with those tron fuse clips inside....They are like 70-80 bucks a pop...Why not just replace the disconnect?


----------

